# Measurment calculator



## Plowman52 (Oct 3, 2009)

is there a program that you can use to get the Measurments of a parking lot so you can bid it. 

Like google earth PLUS a sq foot calculator 


Thanks


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Go-i-snow.com


----------



## Plowman52 (Oct 3, 2009)

herm have you use that software before


----------



## Shaung (Sep 17, 2011)

go to bing/maps. Then look in the bottom left corner where it says "Apps." After clicking, look for distance calculator. It is amazingly accurate. Just drag the yellow flad to one spot and drop. Then go and pick up another flag and drop it at another spot. It will instantly tell you the distance. I use it al the time in my pressure washing business. Now I only go out on about 25% of my bids. The rest are done from the computer. Good Luck. Hope this is what you were talking about.


----------



## Winfrey (Nov 3, 2009)

Shaung;1342048 said:


> go to bing/maps. Then look in the bottom left corner where it says "Apps." After clicking, look for distance calculator. It is amazingly accurate. Just drag the yellow flad to one spot and drop. Then go and pick up another flag and drop it at another spot. It will instantly tell you the distance. I use it al the time in my pressure washing business. Now I only go out on about 25% of my bids. The rest are done from the computer. Good Luck. Hope this is what you were talking about.


that is amazing! i went to my house and measured our shop and it said 47.4" it was only off by 8"


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Go I snow costs too much in my opinion. Findlotsize.com is real good and has up to date maps. Not personally inspecting the lots is a horrible horrible idea.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Plowman52;1342032 said:


> herm have you use that software before


Yes I do use it and yes I inspect the property personally prior to quoting. I have not used or tried any of the other suggestions.


----------



## lmenterprises (Oct 29, 2010)

findlotsize.com


----------



## Plowman52 (Oct 3, 2009)

i like the Findlotsize.com its free and pretty cool. and i still look at my lots


----------

